# Biblical references to honey



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

So these people came to my home who were passing out christian pamphlets and one of the pamphlets had a whole 2 pages about honey. I was going to friggin scan it but my grandma took off with it since were bhuddist but I do remember some information from what I read and I thought it would be interesting to share with you guys. It started out with a story of an isralite soldier who was weak but ate some honey and it rejuvinated him, which led on to the medical part of honey that is being practiced in some countries today such as New Zealand, such as dressing people who have burns with honey instead of antibiotics. They say honey is full of it because of an enzyme the bee's add to it. Its also used sometimes as a topical too.

Danny


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's always been one of my favorite stories. It's the story of Jonathan and the honeycomb. The honeycomb part is in the 14th chapter (the second link).

http://etext.virginia.edu/etcbin/toccer-new2?id=Kjv1Sam.sgm&images=images/modeng&data=/texts/english/modeng/parsed&tag=public&part=13&division=div1
http://etext.virginia.edu/etcbin/toccer-new2?id=Kjv1Sam.sgm&images=images/modeng&data=/texts/english/modeng/parsed&tag=public&part=14&division=div1


----------



## Jon D. (Apr 15, 2005)

Dannny,

Here is a bit easier of a translation to follow.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1%20samuel%2014&version=65

There are also lots of references to honeycomb in the book of Psalms.

I have heard also that many people in "the old times" used to use Honey as a topical for cuts, and to prevent infection. My Grandfather used to tell me about it.

Jon D.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Jon, not just "old times"...I use it for cuts, abrasions, and burns.

BubbaBob


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

good story


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, which story was it about a son born to a king who would rise up to kill his father? and later gouged his eyes out after he learned of marrying his mother.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Oedipus.


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

THANKS A LOT man, ive been looking for it for the longest time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Oedipus is not in the Bible, if that's where you were looking.


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL I WAS, I took a class at the university studying the biblical history and I have heard the story of Oedipus many times but when my professor was talking about the story of Oedipus I thought I would find it in the bible. HHAHAHa

Thanks again
Danny


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

That's okay. I bet you found a lot of good ones while you were looking!


----------

